# I'm so proud of my HONEY!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's fabulous!! Congratulations Honey!! She's on her way to therapy dog status!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a terrific score! Congratulations!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So happy for you Cathy! Congrats to you and Honey!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I went back into Gunner's records and saw he received 158 out of 160 points in his class! Both of them made me proud. Waiting to hear when Intermediate Class will start. We might wait till fall.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job, you deserve to be very proud! Nice photo, too.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you!  Honey sounds like the perfect addition to your family.. I love reading about your 2


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Woo hoo! Congratulations, way to go Honey girl!

Mom I know you're very proud of both your beautiful golden kids.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good girl Honey!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yay Honey!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations Cathy!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice. Congratulations!


----------

